# Are my temps too low?



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi, all!

Forgive me if this is an oft-asked question, but I'm wondering if my temps are much lower than everyone else's. My pre-ovulatory temps range from 96.5-97.0, and my luteal phase temps range from about 97.1-97.8. Is this 'normal' for anyone else? I'm wondering if this indicates a problem ...

I do have hypothyroidism, but I've been on synthroid for this since 1997, and my levels are always normal (most recent test was about two months ago and I get checked every six months). Bloodwork done in April indicated my hormone levels are fine. And I'm FAMing and I do experience a thermal shift (accompanied by a fairly consistent CF pattern, which includes a few days of EW). So, as far as I can tell, everything is okay. Any thoughts?

I am, however, significantly overweight, so I'm wondering if maybe some excess estrogen is supressing my temps?? Hmmm ...

Well, any thoughts are greatly appreciated.

My best to everyone!
K


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I also had very low temps like that, and I got pregnant with no problem-- about four months. If you are charting and don't conceive within a few months, though, especially given the fact that you have some known health concerns, it might be worth following up. Low progesterone can also cause low temps. FWIW, you might think about acupuncture. It's a great way to help normalize hormones and get your body ready to conceive. Good luck!


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for your response and advice. I appreciate it!
K


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

Hi, i also have low temps and have hypothyroidism, i have been taking a syntho for more than ten years. I have one son age six, and am ttc #2, I have wondered if it was common to have low teps too.

peace







kathleen


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I have temps in the same range you do, Kharen. I don't know if I have hypothyroidism, though. I do have PCOS, which is linked to hypothyroid, but I'm also overweight, so it may be the excess estrogen. *shrug* I'm not trying to get pg right now, but it doesn't bother me too much. (The low temps, that is.)


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My normal temps are 95-96.5 and I don't have thyroid problems. I did get tested though because of the low temps and general fatigue.

Not everyone has the same levels that are normal for them. You may need to adjust your medications to get to a place that feels best to you.


----------



## heather520 (Mar 19, 2004)

I always have low temps too-- between 96.0 and 98.0 (but usually below 97.0). I've been like this for a long time, and I've had bloodwork done to make sure everything is normal. My doctor told me that everything was fine and that 98.6 is actually not the real normal value anyway (I think she said the real normal is around 98.0). I'm actually a little bit underweight, so I don't know that being overweight would necessarily cause it. I just wanted to write this to let you know that everything may be just fine. (Of course, now I'm starting to worry that something IS wrong with me.)


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

I also have temps in the same range as you, and I have struggled off and on for years with hypERthyroid, rather than hypo. My weight is normal but tends to dip into underweight range occasionally. I'm just assuming these temps are normal for me. I think I'm a little bit estrogen dominant, though, b/c I have fibroids. So you may be right about extra estrogen causing the lower temps. I had no problem getting pg w/ dd, but am having a little trouble now (still nursing).


----------

